
Medieval Fantasy City Generator - vanni
https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-generator
======
daemin
That looks cool and all but it only generates Slavic or old English style
towns. What I mean by that is it doesn't generate German style towns, where
the central square is actually square with a grid going out from there to the
walls.

You can see this effect in towns of German design such as Wroclaw (formerly
Bresslau), Krakow (the town was rebuilt by German planners and settled by
Germanic craftsmen), Pilsen, etc.

~~~
matthoiland
Just spent time in Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Germany) – this generator nailed
that kind of city layout.

------
jandrese
Were triangular buildings really common in medieval towns? It seems like the
generator maps out an area then bisects it with lines at odd angles, leading
to some pretty strange looking houses. The castles also have some pretty
unusual looking features.

~~~
graphememes
There were actually some odd shaped houses in medieval times due to strange
laws about the square footage of the base of the house and the window count,
etc... So many times while building these houses they would create interesting
awnings and overhangs in multiple directions many stories up to avoid these
taxation rules. This lead to many interesting and strange looking houses.

[https://www.quora.com/What-were-High-Medieval-houses-in-
citi...](https://www.quora.com/What-were-High-Medieval-houses-in-cities-made-
of-What-did-they-look-like)

------
swah
Very nice - fast too. Reminds me of something I saw yesterday
[http://oskarstalberg.com/game/CityGenerator/](http://oskarstalberg.com/game/CityGenerator/)

This guy makes super cute gifs of his game:
[https://twitter.com/OskSta](https://twitter.com/OskSta)

~~~
nkrisc
That's very cool, but coming from Chicago the layouts it generates would make
me lose my mind if I lived in a city like that.

------
pc2g4d
This led me to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/proceduralgeneration/](https://www.reddit.com/r/proceduralgeneration/)

Which is awesome

------
eridius
Neat, but in every town I checked, nearly the entire town was "Craftsmen", and
the Merchant ward was always extremely tiny. That seems pretty weird.

------
lonesword
Too many craftsmen? Where do people live? And what even is a 'Gate' ward? But
I loved the map anyways. Good job :)

